# STOLEN - Albino red belly



## snakehunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Published in the latest Broadhead News (Hawkesbury Herp Society),
"Reward offered - return of albino red bellied black snake
A reward has been offered for information that leads to the return of the albino red belly. This snake is one of a kind, approx 130 to 150cm long. If you have seen this snake or know of anyone who knows it's whereabouts please contactthe HHS on 98329013. John Cann has offered a Black-headed Python for the recovery of this snake."

Can't believe how low some people are...


----------



## shane14 (Apr 8, 2010)

holy heck didnt know there was one! Hope they find it! id be pretty cut too.


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 8, 2010)

Just another example of the dark side of the hobby no-one talks about.. unfortunately it will continue to happen which is why you should NEVER give address details out IMO, National Parks should change there licencing to stop things like this happening.

Im sure it will turn up in someones collection, or you will see little albino's for sale somewhere soon enough..


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 8, 2010)

Who had the snake at the time?
Was it still in Wally Merideths possesion?


----------



## Troy K. (Apr 8, 2010)

If you want, give me a call tomorrow and we can go over some details and put something in the next issue of Scales & Tails Aust. to try and help get the word out for you and get this snake back. 

PM me for my phone number if you think this will help.
Troy K


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 9, 2010)

shane14 said:


> holy heck didnt know there was one! Hope they find it! id be pretty cut too.



There was a picture of it in Reptiles Australia a couple of years ago.

Being the only one, it's going to look sus if/when someone starts selling baby albinos down the track. If the original owner kept a DNA sample they'll be able to prove that any albinos being sold down the track originate from their animal. As a 'trophy animal' it has minimal value because it needs to be kept secret, and as a breeding animal it is probably only of value overseas, because if you tried to sell babies at home the lynch mob would probably get you. Whether or not you're safe overseas is questionable.

I wouldn't rely on your address being unknown. If people want to find out, they will, so prepare.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 9, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Just another example of the dark side of the hobby no-one talks about.. unfortunately it will continue to happen which is why you should NEVER give address details out IMO, National Parks should change there licencing to stop things like this happening



Unfortunately, it's quite possibly someone who knows the owner, or knows of them through someone else......


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 9, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Being the only one, it's going to look sus if/when someone starts selling baby albinos down the track.



Why do you say it's the only one? How can you be so sure of that. Just because only one person has come forward and said that they have one doesn't mean there aren't any others out there.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Apr 9, 2010)

sorry to say this but its most probably across the country by now
very sad to hear about it


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2010)

craig.a.c said:


> Why do you say it's the only one? How can you be so sure of that. Just because only one person has come forward and said that they have one doesn't mean there aren't any others out there.



Well rumour has it that there are two other albino red bellies around. One in Qld and another in Vic.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG!! this is like the 3rd stolen snake i've heard of in the last 6 months.
i think we should start investing in cameras in our herp rooms.


Will


----------



## kupper (Apr 9, 2010)

loose lips sink ships


----------



## Kurto (Apr 9, 2010)

Must of been fun to try and get it out of the cage quickly!!!!



beautifulpythons said:


> National Parks should change there licencing to stop things like this happening.



Not sure if National Parks can control theft with a licensing system.....


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 9, 2010)

snakehunter said:


> Published in the latest Broadhead News (Hawkesbury Herp Society),
> "Reward offered - return of albino red bellied black snake
> A reward has been offered for information that leads to the return of the albino red belly. This snake is one of a kind, approx 130 to 150cm long. If you have seen this snake or know of anyone who knows it's whereabouts please contactthe HHS on 98329013. John Cann has offered a Black-headed Python for the recovery of this snake."
> 
> Can't believe how low some people are...


 
hey brian 
,
sad to here mate i'll keep an eye out around the newcastle sene for ya.

cheers Dayle


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 9, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Who had the snake at the time?
> Was it still in Wally Merideths possesion?



Yes it was Wal's.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 9, 2010)

gee, thats so low,..

would an old shed contain DNA?

im sure the original owner would have a skin lying around somewhere,....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 9, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Just another example of the dark side of the hobby no-one talks about.. unfortunately it will continue to happen which is why you should NEVER give address details out IMO, National Parks should change there licencing to stop things like this happening.
> 
> Im sure it will turn up in someones collection, or you will see little albino's for sale somewhere soon enough..


You do NOT have to give out your full address when buying or selling herps, according to DECCW just putting their suburb into your books in fine.

Thanks Gex


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> gee, thats so low,..
> 
> would an old shed contain DNA?
> 
> im sure the original owner would have a skin lying around somewhere,....



good idea Chris'

but I reckon the snake is long gone possibly even overseas


----------



## kupper (Apr 9, 2010)

In Vic all details are needed


----------



## Octane (Apr 9, 2010)

This is the unfortunate thing with a cash based hobby. Desireable commodity = rare, unusual or perceived easy to sell herp. Some lowlife who wants some quick cash won't hesitate to steal your pride and joy. 
Bring back public flogging or lashes.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 9, 2010)

kupper said:


> In Vic all details are needed


Ok thanks, I did not know that, what I said applies to NSW only

Thanks Gex


----------



## Vincey (Apr 9, 2010)

Nobody has said it. But I hope the bloke who stole it got bitten on the way to do whatever he was doing with it.  You're all thinking it.

Anyone have pics of it?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 9, 2010)

It's ridiculous. The snake or its offspring will be incredibly obvious if anybody ever tries to capitalise on what they have obtained, in much the same way as some of the pythons that were stolen from Sam Darmody.

The only real explanation is that they are heading out of the country, or someone has the desire to just own this animal without anybody else knowing about it. I know that there was a little bit of animosity towards the owner, as he wouldn't breed it, or participate in any breeding program that was suggested to him, but that is a pathetic justification for the theft of the animal.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't believe how low some people can go! That's just pathetic that some one would steal! Because really with those high profe animals it's just to obvious when the babies come out. And I think that's it's almost a good idea not to breed an animal like that. Anyways I hope they get it back even though I don't think they will, I also hope the person gets bitten who stole it!


----------



## Vincey (Apr 9, 2010)

Im just thinking by the end of today.
NEWS HEADLINE
Moron gets bitten and dies by albino red-bellied black snake.

What a day it would be


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 9, 2010)

Honestly, the amount of thefts lately is out of control!!! The only sadistically pleasing thing about this theft is that its is a Ven... And we can hope to hell that he gets his balls bitten!!! Honestly, I dont understand the drastic jump in Crime lately...

The thing that sucks even more about this one is, that he wasnt willing to breed this animal and the genes could possibly be lost for a long time to come until it re-surfaces years later... Be it in a completely different (unknown het) animal (i.e. not stem directly from the stolen animal), or from the offspring of this animal (or the offsprings offspring etc) if the Crim who stole it decided to breed it and keep it until they think things have "blown over" a few years later...

If it were me, I would have bred it once - not ever told anyone I did, for this reason, sparking a desire of theft - and kept all offspring (possibly in different locations throughout the property) just incase something like this were to ever happen or incase it were to die...

Lets hope Karma does her thing and the ******** gets bitten!!! MORE than a few times!!! They deserve nothing less for being so low!!! Less sadistically, I really really hope it gets returned...


----------



## miss2 (Apr 9, 2010)

do u think who ever stole it would have known its value or do you think they were ammeturs that just decided to steal snakes ?  sorry to hear anyway, will keep an ear out


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 9, 2010)

miss2 said:


> do u think who ever stole it would have known its value or do you think they were ammeturs that just decided to steal snakes ?  sorry to hear anyway, will keep an ear out


 my guess is they(whoever stole it)knew exactly what they were doing,not just a random thing


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 9, 2010)

that sucks im going to search the net of anything.. I hope we get him or the snake dose first =)


----------



## Vincey (Apr 9, 2010)

miss2 said:


> do u think who ever stole it would have known its value or do you think they were ammeturs that just decided to steal snakes ?  sorry to hear anyway, will keep an ear out


 
Amateurs (people with some experience) can tell the dif between a ven and a python. Any amateur wouldn't jump into 
A) A red belly black snake
B) The theft of it

I strongly believe this was well thought out and all intentions were there for a while. This isn't the whole "stranger walks by sees a nice item (snake in this case) and wants to take it". This is a "That snake is rare, i want it, its worth money, etc etc. HERE'S PLAN TIME"


----------



## krefft (Apr 9, 2010)

God help the lucky person who does innocently produce an albino red belly in the future! I can think of a few that have been found over the years, so it will happen. 
Does anyone have info on the one in Victoria?
It's a low act. If I was the owner I'd be having a long hard think about who's popped over for a visit in the past. These things always seem to be close to home unfortunately.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 9, 2010)

krefft said:


> God help the lucky person who does innocently produce an albino red belly in the future! I can think of a few that have been found over the years, so it will happen.
> Does anyone have info on the one in Victoria?
> It's a low act. If I was the owner I'd be having a long hard think about who's popped over for a visit in the past. These things always seem to be close to home unfortunately.


Thats what I was thinking to.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2010)

My understanding is that one of the other albino red bellies is much younger than the stolen one. All the owner needs to do is take a photo of it next to today's paper to verify that it is a different snake which should be apparent from its size.


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 9, 2010)

rough stuff, would love to see a pic of an albino RBB if anyone knows where one is.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 9, 2010)

snake_boy said:


> rough stuff, would love to see a pic of an albino RBB if anyone knows where one is.



It's in one of the old Reptiles Australia magazines.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 9, 2010)

Was anything else stolen, or was it just the snake?

Gex


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 9, 2010)

snake_boy said:


> rough stuff, would love to see a pic of an albino RBB if anyone knows where one is.


Me too!! Can anyone post a pic???


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 9, 2010)

reptiles australia vol 3 issue 4 has a pic of an albino red belly, beautiful little thing!!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 10, 2010)

mckellar007 said:


> reptiles australia vol 3 issue 4 has a pic of an albino red belly, beautiful little thing!!


 
I really hope this Red Belly is found and returned to the owner.

Taken from the magazine.


----------



## Dusty62 (Apr 10, 2010)

It was only the other day when my boss came to me and said A farmer of 60 years is helping me clear my back paddock and he saw what he believes to be an albino red belly black snake. He said in sixty years he has seen a lot of red bellies but that was his first albino. So now we are are on the search for this snake for some pics hopefuly it hangs around.

Chatting with another member down hear said it may have been a small eyed snake as a few albino's have been seen in this area, but as I said it could have been a corn snake too. So lets hope I get the call to come and get some pics.


----------



## krefft (Apr 10, 2010)

Dusty62 said:


> It was only the other day when my boss came to me and said A farmer of 60 years is helping me clear my back paddock and he saw what he believes to be an albino red belly black snake. He said in sixty years he has seen a lot of red bellies but that was his first albino. So now we are are on the search for this snake for some pics hopefuly it hangs around.
> 
> Well, it sounds like we have found our thief. That old farmer is setting up his story now. Where the hell was he the night it was stolen?? His wife is probably in on it too so I don't want to hear some lame story about him being home with her. Case closed.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 13, 2010)

spewing!!!
keep eyes n ears out for sure!!


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2010)

bump

has anybody heard anything more about this and the scum that stole it?
hope thet get these people very soon..


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this, Colin. I was just telling someone about this yesterday and wondering what the latest news was. 

Scum is a good word, I think.


----------



## CodeRed (May 20, 2010)

Colin said:


> bump
> 
> has anybody heard anything more about this and the scum that stole it?
> hope thet get these people very soon..


 
well the rumours at the expo were pretty specific


----------



## Boney (May 20, 2010)

i guess everyone lives their life different , stealing ,poaching , and all the under the table stuff these people do . i guess it does not weigh heavy on their minds what they are doing to other people .
it would be hard watching your back all the time . i guess some people take it in their stride. surely they dont think nobody knows who they are . more people would be talking about this stuff then they think . it always catches up with them sooner or later . well hopefully anyway ...


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2010)

how many of them were there? just the one? has there been any hets bred does anyone know?

I remember a few years ago there was a thread on a reptile forum (maybe this one) about albino RBBS and a pic and also albino death adders. there was a pic of a normal adder and an albino in this guys hand. anyone else remember that? Is that the same RBBS?


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 20, 2010)

i wish i DID know where it was... would love to have a bhp....


----------



## AUSHERP (May 20, 2010)

what rumours were going round the expo?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 20, 2010)

oh damn................that sucks


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

so there is probly a person of interrest but no proof by the sounds... hard to prove, unless court with the snake..


----------



## largesnakes (May 22, 2010)

i hate when you hear stuff like this its happening all to often now bob clark,jay brewer there as even been a few cases over here in the uk and as far as i know a breeder over in oz to why cant lowlifes grow up or just put your hand in your pocket and pay like the rest of us,if its not people trying to steal animals for some reason they try to poisen them. sados with no life makes me sick but thats just me


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (May 22, 2010)

In cases like these im glad i have bars on the windows of my herp room!!
I hope they find the snake in a healthy condition!!


----------



## wranga (May 22, 2010)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> In cases like these im glad i have bars on the windows of my herp room!!
> I hope they find the snake in a healthy condition!!


what about the rest of the windows in your house? also if you have a tiled roof its easy to remove a couple of tiles and enter a house through the roof. point being if they really want to get in they will, you can only make it alittle harder and slow them down


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (May 22, 2010)

Good point 


wranga said:


> what about the rest of the windows in your house? also if you have a tiled roof its easy to remove a couple of tiles and enter a house through the roof. point being if they really want to get in they will, you can only make it alittle harder and slow them down


----------



## jinjajoe (May 22, 2010)

An alarm system with sensors that sends a message to your mobile when its is breached...... mine cost $350..... combined with every enclosure with a lock on it & a grossly over estimated value on you contents insurance if you catch what I mean........

& I am never more than 20 minutes away........... bring it on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (May 22, 2010)

Lol what happens when you need to travel further then 20mins away.... Its time to get a pitbull that is one with the reptiles!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 22, 2010)

so u all say he wasnt a ammature..well then what makes u think he's stupid enough to slip up with it...if he breeds with it,he will obviously have something up his sleave..maybe his one died,and now he can put it on his lisence (theres nothing indicating that theres only one or two albino red bellies in the whole of australia in sum1's private collection)...sadly i think if they "planned" this..they woulda planned sumthing in advance to not be caught..some well known reptile keepers,i bet have a stash of exotics and illegal animals that NO1 will ever know about...all i would be thinking about right now is ...Securing your collection alot better,how was the snake taken,if it was such a high prized snake,then how was it taken so easily with out any evidence...couldnt have been in a very secure location..any way i guess i dont know the story of how it was taking tho,so yeah.
what a bummer....


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2010)

*Sean* - I disagree with you entirely, getting it 'on licence' is not the issue.

The issue is that when baby Albino RBBs start showing up they will be held with high suspicion. Ultimately the paper trail points back in the right direction. Of course, proof will be difficult, lots of rumours and accusations will fly.

Dont get me wrong, there are always ways around it. But, as has been said, loose lips sink ships, someone will know - then more people will know even if it is of 'a mate who just bred an Albino' - suspicions get back and the reputation of this low dog will suffer...


----------



## scorps (Jun 13, 2010)

The theif is probably a member of this website, and for all we know has put his point of view in on this thread, its deffiantly a very unfortunante event, 

It would suck to fluck another one and then get the blame of the theft as I dont believe saying its small is a good enough exscuse as most people wouldnt come out about having albinos until the line was well and truly running, and if they did show pics of a baby there could be accusations saying its offspring of the stolen ones 

I really hope this snake is recovered


----------



## Ninja (Jun 13, 2010)

*UP Goes The Anti - Reward – Return of an Albino Red Bellie Black Snake* 
A reward has been offered for information that leads to the return of an albino red Bellie Black Snake. 
This is not a common snake and can’t be mistaken for anything else. The snake is totally white, and about 130cm to 
150cm long. If you have seen this snake or know of anyone who knows of it’s whereabouts please contact a 
committee member with this information.  
Reward includes: 2 Black headed pythons, Woma, and a Diamond Python and a monitory reward of $600.  
If you know or hear *anything *please speak up!
Contact - *HAWKESBURY HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY
*http://www.hawkesburyherps.com.au/contact-us.html


----------



## bucky (Jun 13, 2010)

i read about 1 of these a couple years back in the albino issue of reptiles australia. it was said to be in the melbourne zoo.
if someone else has had it since good. it would be a great snake to own. also to the theif. watch ya back coz ya deserve ya head ripped off. 
if it was my snake stolen id be on a murderous rampage. hope the scum is caught and ripped in 2.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 14, 2010)

Gosh. It is such a gorgeous snake. 
I really hope somebody has heard something from a mate who knows a guy that got told by a guy that some guy took this snake and then they can trace him down...


----------

